

Yahoo Homepage redesign going live - janezhu
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-project-homerun-homepage-test-2012-10
Yahoo is in the process of rolling it out its new homepage. The revamped design is already up for many users, however it seems like only the landing page has been updated so far.
======
janezhu
The new design doesn't seem to change much though. This is understandable
since they started working on this before Marissa Mayer joined Yahoo, but it'd
be nice to see how an entire redesign including a better way to categorize
that left column would look. I especially hope that giant "astrology" section
is just a module users can change out..

------
roh26it
This is most definitely interesting. I really liked visiting the yahoo page to
get everything done from mail to chat to news etc.

Okay, it was 5 years back, but Yahoo just got stuck there. And, well, we all
moved on.

